# Another Korean war?



## Philobeado (Jun 6, 2009)

North Korea threatens to engulf the Korean Peninsula in an all-out war. Pyongyang's recent test of a nuclear bomb poses a serious threat to international security and regional stability. 

Dictator Kim Jong-il continues to thumb his nose at global leaders, especially President Obama. The ailing strongman has denuded Mr. Obama on the world stage, revealing his soft-power strategy to be ineffective and reckless. 

Washington's emphasis on diplomacy was supposed to facilitate rogue states into increased cooperation. Instead, it has only emboldened the likes of North Korea (and Iran) to press ahead with their nuclear-weapons programs. Mr. Obama's "open hand" has been met with Mr. Kim's iron fist - one that has smashed Uncle Sam in the face. 

The hermit Stalinist regime is not only unstable and repressive, but also dangerous. Pyongyang has formed an anti-American axis with Tehran and Damascus. It is involved in narcotics trafficking, counterfeiting and the smuggling of illicit weapons. Last year alone, North Korean state-run companies sold more than $1.5 billion in arms to unsavory autocracies such as Iran, Syria, Myanmar and Egypt. 

North Korea is a brutal police state characterized by one-party rule and totalitarian social control. Political corruption is rampant. Leninist economic planning is fused with jingoistic militarism. The result has been a failed nation - a starving, miserable population; a landscape blotted with slave-labor camps; and a country in which electricity and running water are luxuries for the privileged few. 

Pyongyang is also one of the leading nuclear proliferators. U.S. and Israeli intelligence officials say North Korea has supplied Iran's mullahs with key missile components. During Mr. Kim's first nuclear-bomb test in 2006, Iranian technicians were present as observers. In 2007, North Korean scientists built Syria's clandestine nuclear reactor before it was destroyed by an Israeli airstrike. By successfully detonating a nuclear device, Mr. Kim has sent a powerful message: He is ready to sell weapons of mass destruction (WMD) as well as vital missile technology to jihadists and terrorist-sponsoring regimes. 

Desperate to prop up the Obama administration, the liberal mainstream media have downplayed the North Korean menace. They present Mr. Kim as an erratic, spoiled child who seeks some international attention. Rather, the opposite is true: He is a sadistic and deadly serious tyrant whose test was an advertisement for his modernized arsenal of death. Call it North Korea 2.0. 

This is why South Korea has called for a get-tough approach. It has cut off foreign aid to the North, demanded tougher United Nations sanctions and put its military on heightened alert. Moreover, Seoul is partnering with the United States to patrol the waters near North Korea. South Korean and American ships will seek to prevent North Korean weapons smuggling. But Pyongyang is warning that any attempts to board or intercept its vessels will trigger a military response. In fact, it has threatened to abandon the armistice signed with Seoul following the 1950-53 war - an act, however, it has repeatedly committed in the past. Whether this is more of the usual North Korean bluster remains to be seen. Yet the Russian Foreign Ministry has warned that the escalating situation may spark a nuclear conflict on the peninsula. 

Mr. Obama and the so-called "realists" at the State Department are determined to have Pyongyang rejoin the six-party talks. Yet it is precisely the emphasis on multilateral diplomacy that has led to the present crisis. Mr. Kim, like his fellow strongman, Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, is determined to erect a nuclear state - no matter what the cost. Mr. Kim believes (rightly) that having a nuclear deterrent will inoculate his regime from a Western military attack, thereby ensuring its survival. For fanatical tin-pot dictators, talks are simply a cover to attain the bomb. 

The dirty little secret is that the Obama administration knows this. It no longer really cares to dismantle Pyongyang's nuclear program. If it did, it would have launched a surgical airstrike to knock out North Korea's missile launch in April. Such a bold move would have told the Stalinist leadership - and its chief sponsor, Red China - that Washington was serious about curbing its WMD capabilities. It would have put Tehran's Islamic fascists on notice. Instead, Mr. Obama pursues a reckless policy of appeasement. 

The road to Pyongyang goes through Beijing. For years, the Chinese government has subsidized the reclusive North Korean state. China supplies about 90 percent of North Korea's oil, 80 percent of its consumer goods and nearly half of its food. If Beijing wanted to rein in Pyongyang, it would reduce - or even end - its support. This would cause the teetering North Korean economy to implode and lead to the one thing China fears most: the reunification of the peninsula under the authority of Seoul. Hence, Beijing's primary goal is to keep North Korea as a political vassal. 

The North Korean crisis reveals the bankruptcy of both Mr. Obama's foreign and fiscal policy. Obamanomics is predicated on massive government spending and borrowing. The results are crippling budget deficits and a soaring public debt. The only way to sustain this deficit-financed statism is to have foreign powers - such as China - purchase our debt. This means we are slowly losing our economic and national sovereignty; increasingly, we are no longer in control of our own destiny - both at home or abroad. 

We have lost our freedom of action to pressure China to disarm one of the deadliest outlaw regimes on Earth. America will rue the day. 
KUHNER: Another Korean war? - Washington Times


----------



## Sweet Willy (Jun 6, 2009)

N. Korea has to be dealt with.  And we've known that for just a tad bit longer than 5 months.  

Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2009)

> Another Korean war?


No. It's still the same one. That war is officially still on, there's merely been a cease fire for all these nearly 60 years.


----------



## Sweet Willy (Jun 6, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> > Another Korean war?
> 
> 
> No. It's still the same one. That war is officially still on, there's merely been a cease fire for all these nearly 60 years.



Yep.  We stood down and gave them all that time.  For what?  A fair fight?  

Insurrection is unlikely.  We don't asassinate these days but maybe the S. Koreans can get someone close.


----------



## Citizen (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet Willy said:


> N. Korea has to be dealt with.  And we've known that for just a tad bit longer than 5 months.
> 
> Wouldn't you agree?



We have known it since before General Douglas MacArthur was removed from command by then President Harry S. Truman for wanting to go ahead and defeat North Korea, thus winning the Korean War.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2009)

Citizen said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > N. Korea has to be dealt with.  And we've known that for just a tad bit longer than 5 months.
> ...


Mac wanted to nuke China. And he was insubordinate.  You getting this?


----------



## Soaring (Jun 7, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Willy said:
> ...


 I've never heard of MC wanting to nuke China, but he certainly wanted to push into North Korea and take them out.  Maybe because China was helping the N. Koreans by supplying tens of thousands of troops to fight the Americans was the reason why MC wanted to nuke China.  Don't know....but it is plausible.  That would have made sense back then.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 7, 2009)

Citizen said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > N. Korea has to be dealt with.  And we've known that for just a tad bit longer than 5 months.
> ...



Dumb ASS, MacArthur is partly to blame for the Chinese Intervention. The Chinese wanted no war. The Soviets sponsored and supported the North Koreans in the first war.

As we moved into North Korea the Soviets knew they could not fight us because of the Nuclear threat. They did not have reliable means to deliver the few bombs they had and Truman THREATENED them with Nuclear war.

So they started rabble rousing in China. China had just finished their take over of Mainland China and were not prepared for a war at all. They did not have the weapons or the ammo. 

Now add in Mac DEMANDING in the PAPERS we bomb China and INVADE CHINA. Great plan that, ehh?

Ohh and before the Chinese invaded? We did occupy North Korea.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 7, 2009)

Soaring said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Citizen said:
> ...



China was not aiding the Korean's at all. They were in position to do so having JUST finished the conquest of Mainland China in 49. When they invaded about half their troops did not even have rifles and their ammo supply was critically short. They had no logistics train either. No real air force either.

The SOVIETS played the west for fools. THEY not china armed and supported North Korea for that war. THEY provided aircraft and pilots. They allowed said aircraft to base in the Soviet Union.

Mac DEMANDED in the papers we attack China and yes that included the use of the Atomic Bomb. Truman ordered him to shut up. He refused. He was fired for disobeying the President. He should have been tried for helping bring in the Chinese.


----------



## Soaring (Jun 7, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Soaring said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


Well, at any rate, the reason why we didn't go ahead and take over N. Korea was because of the massive amount of Chinese troops that poured into N. Korea.  They were armed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 7, 2009)

Soaring said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Soaring said:
> ...



Only about half of them were armed. The rest were taught to pick up the rifle from the dead guy in front of them.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 7, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Soaring said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


My Dad was there, and you have this all completely right. We had pushed the NK forces all the way North to the Yalu river, the border with China. Then, China attacked, outnumbering us by something like 50-1. My Dad was with the 1st MarDiv at the Chosin encirclement. Which, to me at least, was one of the USMC's finest hours.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 7, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Soaring said:
> ...



If those 2 Regimental Commanders had obeyed 8th Army's order to split 2 days before the Chinese attacked, they probably would have been individually over run. But those regimental Commanders KNEW the Chinese were coming, they had captured some and killed some and so with the 1st Mar Div General's permission they stalled, I believe they claimed the weather was to bad to push on.

As it was the first 2 days were touch and go all along the line. And Fox Company all alone in the pass had it the worst. But they held that pass open.

8th Army wrote them off. They believed the entire 1st Marine Division was going to be over run. Not only didn't that happen but they extracted a LOT of Army personnel as well.

I loved Chesty Puller's comment about " They have us surrounded, now I have them right where I want them, I can shoot them in any direction." or words to that effect.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 7, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Add to this, the Marines also managed to almost completely destroy the Chinese offensive capabilities in that region for the rest of the war, rendering them ineffective. The Chinese had used ten divisions, six against the Marines and four versus the Eighth Army that was some distance away. The Marines are credited with destroying three Chinese divisions and crippling several others to the extent that they were no longer a threat. Chinese losses are estimated at 35,000 KIA, while the Marines lost 836 KIA and 12,000 frost bite and wounded.

The misquote, the other one, attributed to Chesty Puller was, "Retreat hell.... We're attacking in the other direction!"


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 7, 2009)

Also of note: The allied forces enjoyed complete air superiority, due in no small part to Marine Air Squadron VMF-214 Blacksheep and their Corsairs! Yes, the same ones from WW2 lore.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jun 7, 2009)

Um, well to clarify things a bit, there were UN forces who initially engaged the Chinese, who most certainly were armed quite well...

Douglas MacArthur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"With the DPRK forces largely destroyed, troops of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) quietly crossed the Yalu River. Chinese foreign minister Zhou Enlai issued warnings via India's foreign minister, Krishna Menon, that an advance to the Yalu would force China into the war. When questioned about this threat by President Truman and Secretary of State Dean Acheson, MacArthur dismissed it completely. MacArthur's staff ignored battlefield evidence that PLA troops had entered North Korea in strength. The Chinese moved through the snowy hills, struck hard, and routed the UN forces, forcing them on a long retreat.[39] Calling the Chinese attack the beginning of "an entirely new war," MacArthur repeatedly requested authorization to strike Chinese bases in Manchuria, inside China. Truman was concerned that such actions would draw the Soviet Union into the conflict and risk nuclear war."


----------



## waltky (May 23, 2017)

Fatboy usin' drones to spy onna So. Korea...





*Korean tensions explode: South Korea fires at suspected North Korea drone as Pyongyang gears up for war*
_Wednesday 24th May, 2017 - A day after North Korea touted its second successful missile test in a week, that was fired on Sunday, the South Korean military have said that their alertness was tested on Tuesday._


> South Korean Joint Chiefs of Staff said that the military reported an incursion when they spotted an object flying from North Korea across the Demilitarized Zone that divides the two countries.  The military said that it had fired warning shots at the object, suspected to be a North Korean drone and noted that more than 90 shots were fired in return after which the object disappeared from radar screens.  The object was spotted two days after Pyongyang test-fired a ballistic missile, which became its second missile test in seven days.  However, reports noted that it was not the first time South Korea has reacted to an object sent across its border.
> 
> Early last year, the South fired at an unidentified North Korean aircraft with machine-gun fire after the aircraft crossed the DMZ.  At the time, a South Korean official had stated that it "immediately went towards the North.”  According to a report prepared by the U.S. Department of Defense and submitted to the Congress, North Korea is believed to have a fleet of more than 1,300 fighter jets, as well as an unspecified number of its own unmanned aerial vehicles.  Before that, in 2014, two suspected North Korean drones were found in South Korea, with one being found on the island of Baengnyeong and another in the city of Paju, close to the border.
> 
> ...



See also:

*The nuclear beast is ready for action and is initiating mass production of its new missile - What is America thinking?*
_Tuesday 23rd May, 2017 - A day after conducting its second missile test in a week, North Korea has now said that it is ready for action - the ball is now in America’s court._


> According to North Korean leader, Kim Jong Un, the intermediate-range ballistic missile that was tested on Sunday is ready for "action."  According to the reclusive state's news agency, KCNA, the test that was initially reported by South Korea, was a success.   KCNA said in its report, the launch verified the reliability and accuracy of the solid-fuel engine's operation and stage separation and the late-stage guidance of the nuclear warhead which was recorded by a device mounted on the warhead.  It further noted that Kim Jong Un supervised the launch of the Pukguksong-2 missile himself and was pleased with the results.
> 
> According to the report, “Saying with pride that the missile's rate of hits is very accurate and Pukguksong-2 is a successful strategic weapon, he approved the deployment of this weapon system for action. Viewing the images of the Earth being sent real-time from the camera mounted on the ballistic missile, Supreme leader Kim Jong-un said it feels grand to look at the Earth from the rocket we launched and the entire world looks so beautiful.”  Meanwhile, following the report by North Korea, South Korea said that the North appeared to have secured "meaningful data" from the test.  Roh Jae-cheon, a spokesman for South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff said in a statement, “South Korean and U.S. intelligence authorities believe North Korea has secured meaningful data in enhancing the credibility of its missile technology.”
> 
> ...


----------



## hjmick (May 23, 2017)




----------



## HenryBHough (May 23, 2017)

That there is such a thing as "North Korea" today is testimony to the stupidity of Democrat President Harry Truman (who forgot after WW-II that wars are for winning).  Had he listened to McArthur there would be peace on The Korean Penninsula today.  But noooooooooo.....he had to "take out" the general who would have kicked Democrat ass in the election that was on the horizon.

As ever, Democrat stands for party over country every time.


----------

